# Emersed anubias



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

Is it possible to grow anubias emersed? I have a small plant that broke off from the larger main plant. I put it in a small tupperware container in the window sill, with some crushed coral and a little bit of liqued fertilizer (seachem). The water covers the rhizome and the roots, leaving the leaves to be above the surface. My idea was that it would get all the co2 it could possibly need, water, and nutrients, but it seems like the leaves are drying up? I have trimmed some of the roots, hoping that would help. Any sugestions?

Graham


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes you can do it, just keep the container covered so the humidity is always high, then your leaves will not dry out on you.

Regards
Cameron


----------



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks, thats what i was thinking (using clig wrap). Thanks a lot


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been doing this for the past 6 months now. I use fluorescent lighting at the top of the a tall, narrow glass tank. The anubias are in pots, with water up to the top of the pots with a heater to keep the environment warm. I have a sheet of plastic cut to cover the top, with a small vent slot where the heater cord enters. I am using three of the smallest AHS bright kits as the light source.

If there is not enough light and ventilation, mold will develop. Too much ventilation and the plants will dry out. Too much heat from the bulb will also dry the plants out. You have to monitor the water level, since some will keep evaporating through the vent slot.

I'm still trying to determine how often and how much fertilizer I should add. (I use the dry Greg Watson chemicals.)


----------



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine is attached to a weight, I have put plastic wrap over the top, and it is in a north facing window, so it should get light all day (anyone thats in sydney right now would know, that isnt very much!) but the leaves seem to STILL be drying out, i dont know whats wrong.. Its all natrual light, no heater though. Its summer here and last year I had a hard time keeping temps down.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

re: drying out

I noticed some varieties of Anubias were more sensitive to drying out that others. I've had good luck with A. barteri 'barteri', A. barteri 'Nana', A. barteri 'Nana Petite', A. gracilis and A. hastifolia.

I had a bad experience with drying out when a shipment came and I was too busy to plant them right away. I floated them in a dim tank for a few days and then placed them in the paladirium. Most of them completely dried up. I submerged what was left of them to see if anything can be salvaged.

I think A. barteri varieties are among the toughest, so it would be good to start out with them.

Two things might be causing problems. Don't know for certain...

(1) crushed coral will bring the pH lower. The roots might not like that.

(2) Sticking Anubias roots into substrate is inviting them to rot. I suspend my anubias over a pot filled with florabase. (Chopsticks hold it up). Then I let the roots grow into the substrate by themselves.


----------



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

How does crushed coral lower ph? from my experience, it raises the ph of water, i assumed it would do the same to soil?


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Grayum said:


> How does crushed coral lower ph? from my experience, it raises the ph of water, i assumed it would do the same to soil?


Yes, you are correct. Coral will raise pH.

Must have flipped a bit somewhere in my head when I typed that.


----------

